# SECOND FLOOR OF THE CABIN!!!



## Ghoste (Feb 11, 2020)

GUYSSSS! THEY'RE ADDING A SECOND STORY IN THE CABIN WITH THIS UPDATE THEY'RE WORKING ON (':

What do you think y'all will use it for? Storage or will you decorate with it? I can't waittttttt


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 11, 2020)

finally!!!! I like having my cabin as a cafe so the upstairs i could make into a small apartment or kitchen  c:


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 11, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> finally!!!! I like having my cabin as a cafe so the upstairs i could make into a small apartment or kitchen  c:


 heck yeah that sounds so cute, that reminds me of the old buildings around my town  we have a little cafe and the top of it is apartments!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 12, 2020)

That's pretty cool, it's nice to have another room to decorate. Would be better if you could invite double the villagers now, but at least you can decide in what floor they stay.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 12, 2020)

Romaki said:


> That's pretty cool, it's nice to have another room to decorate. Would be better if you could invite double the villagers now, but at least you can decide in what floor they stay.



They seem to move to the first floor again when I leave the cabin and come back.  Does this happen to you too?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 12, 2020)

I haven't been playing Pocket Camp for awhile, but it's a nice new feature! Does that mean we can add more villagers into the cabin?


----------



## Cerise (Feb 12, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> I haven't been playing Pocket Camp for awhile, but it's a nice new feature! Does that mean we can add more villagers into the cabin?



It doesn?t seem like.  You can call the existing animals in your cabin upstairs, though.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm so glad we got another room! I've been changing up my furniture a lot and I like working with full furniture sets, and my campground is the entire serene cookie set so that's a lot of space to take up. I'm planning on putting all the honey furniture in there first.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)

Sounds great for those who wanted another room to decorate. I don’t really use my cabin though.


----------



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, I didn't even know the second story of the cabin was a new feature since I just started playing! I don't even decorate my RV at all since I have hardly any furniture but I'm excited for when I eventually get level 50 and unlock it!


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

I like it, I’ve used it to create a hotel like room. Still wished you can use the front though that’s a lot of wasted space.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like it, I?ve used it to create a hotel like room. Still wished you can use the front though that?s a lot of wasted space.


----------

